# Electronic graveyard



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

After my GPS died on Sunday, I did a quick tally of inoperable yak electronics...
2 x digital cameras
2 x mobile phones
2 x sounders
1 x gps
12 x headtorches

Sigh.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

you need to see someone about the head torches, that could be an addiction :lol:


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Just mobile phones for me, ive actually lost count but i think its either 6 or 7?? im very careless sometimes.


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

Just out of interest what brands,model ect. and why are they failing? Any lessons on what not to do. Just got a few things recently myself and I'm not too keen to replace anything just yet.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

mate i think you need to attach a sacrificial anode to your hull


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

keza said:


> you need to see someone about the head torches, that could be an addiction :lol:


Maybe I shouldn't wear them swimming?



diabolical said:


> Just out of interest what brands,model ect. and why are they failing? Any lessons on what not to do. Just got a few things recently myself and I'm not too keen to replace anything just yet.


Phones all Nokia (not waterproof obviously), 2 x Eagle sounders (1 from plug corrosion - my fault, out of warranty & 1 from wipeout in surf, my fault, out of warranty). Garmin GPSMAP76C (not sure why but involving indeterminate water ingress after 18 months of solid caning by me), head torches (1 Petzyl, 11 Energiser - see above), cameras Olympus 720SW (eventual salt water ingress) & 790SW (accidentally falling through the Mirage drive slot whilst beached at the ABT, and spending 30 mins being ground into a sand/water slurry). Why so much attrition? Two words, kayak fishing. Three words, offshore kayak fishing. Use Inox & Lanox - lots of them. Note that I will replace with all the same brands, but why the hell don't they make waterproof phones.


leftieant said:


> My sounder gave up the ghost last week.
> 
> Maybe we should run a tally on destroyed electrical items for a month. This could be more expensive than the tackle bill!


I feel your pain Ant, but no way am I fessing up.



craig450 said:


> Just mobile phones for me, ive actually lost count but i think its either 6 or 7?? im very careless sometimes.


Smart guys like us are easily distracted by the big picture ;-) .


grinner said:


> mate i think you need to attach a sacrificial anode to your hull


Self tappers through the bottom?



DaftWullie said:


> grinner said:
> 
> 
> > mate i think you need to attach a sacrificial anode to your hull
> ...


If my Sharkshield's still working when I see you... actually I guess it probably won't be  . *

*Absolutely no disrespect meant to the makers of Sharkshield, who stand by their product 100%, nor to their fine temporary poster boy Steve.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Not good Dave,

Craig's problem is bad though, hard to top that!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWU7Ocz4AACFfgAAQUIf3cgABEIq/7/7wMADEYap6ammQjQA002ak9Jk0PU9QQmgmU8TCJk0YgGjTTIGpG1AaaAAAAABRDoc303ywgqM5Qu82x0qVmTKVj02Q7YBJVE/J4YSBFZ0ljjQvlEcDcEB99N9pJkjLF3ODDk7j8JJz2vmINb4bX0eegdIpBOXnVGQG0q9qK5QnVpTJDgBL4LCmssRRiFi7XPo4YNndA3cky1ME2on+TDNJwBZrSS9AspFUbBmsZbHeEAm2UTMGjPGthosgJxkLSC3BzN/jcvYi2qcBxZMLEC4jhY3wxfDMyVYSEgjiIyEn/F3JFOFCQTs5zPg=


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

Dont know if your aware, but you can get waterproof cases for your phone, and still use them through the case. Be good for gps too. I repair electrical goods for a living, you could possibly fix the corrosion on the sounders. Phones would be cactus gps a maybe. Have you still got them?


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Dave,

I'm surprised at the Garmin dying... thought they were very well built. Then again you must of been giving it a workout.
I keep mine in a waterproof bag when out on the yak.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

widsa said:


> Dont know if your aware, but you can get waterproof cases for your phone, and still use them through the case. Be good for gps too. I repair electrical goods for a living, you could possibly fix the corrosion on the sounders. Phones would be cactus gps a maybe. Have you still got them?


My phone now sits in 2 snack size ziplock bags, inside an Aquapac phone case, inside a Paqua dry bag around my waist. It's now fairly (I hesitate to say absolutely) waterproof, or at least heavily water resistant ;-) .

The GPS is "waterproof" & floats, & in fact rarely gets wet, though I don't put it in a case (mounted on a Garmin mount on a RAM mount). I think the problem may stem from going from the heat of the day to the cool of the house & condensation forming. I'll attempt to get it repaired (if only because the damn thing has $300 worth of maps in it), but it looks bad. It's lasted around 200 offshore trips so it's been at least fairly robust.


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Try this phone

5041I Nokia

Not full waterproof - but can take a few splashes etc etc - I have one and its in an aquapac thats leaky - so mine often gets a bit wet.... and its doing fine..... I'm keen to get another one in due course - maybe I'll get an Iphone tradie - when they come out.....


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks to all those who offered suggestions, especially widsa who offered to look at the GPS for me. I rang Garmin re the GPS & was told that for the princely sum of $150, they'll replace it with a new one & licence my existing maps to work on it. Very impressed with this (even more so when I've got the new one in a few days).


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

NICE...
Cant ask for a better outcome than that mate.
Good to hear Garmin looked after you. ;-)


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

New GPS in my hand - excellent service thanks Garmin (it's actually newer than the original, bought on super special from BCF, it was an instore demo unit I suspect).

Next I'll see what Olympus will do ;-) .


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

...olympus will probably recruit you as a test pilot for their tough, waterproof camera range, giving you a range of cameras, sponsoring you with cash as well, especially when they see a portfolio of your akff photos... at least they will if you play your cards right mate ;-)


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

You're reading my mind Jim.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

get out of his mind while you still can Jim, it can get pretty ugly in there :lol:


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Dave,
You missed your true vocation as test pilot.
That's only part of the picture aint it mate. Whats the tally on tackle & yaks? 
Those Suzuki Swifts are tough though. :twisted:


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

keza said:


> get out of his mind while you still can Jim, it can get pretty ugly in there :lol:


good advice Kerry, had a glance at the dark recesses and I think there'll be nightmares tonight - I'm outta here! :shock:

btw did you score any trophies poppering in paradise?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah Keza I want to see you bending my rod !!!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

just trying to find a pic of me where i don't look like an idiot (not easy)


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

keza said:


> just trying to find a pic of me where i don't look like an idiot (not easy)


Ive known you too long for you to try and impress me with any Hemmingway action poses - just show us the effing money shots will ya - fishermans porn thats what we want !!!!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfIYQPIAAB9bgAAQUOOAAhQKL//+sDAAttCCmaCekaBoBoAIp4RqADQGho0aBqeiaTJqNqDJ6gyYT1FsIIng48kE4jqyGaQQOFJGvewJ2tpKQnIQZtWDlJhQT6fH9hGtz8r2sXaMECbVCvwKKSEKV/bmEcZPKQsddyXjngmzYCWLELsFvWaukqOc5GEeI4ZQVXQINIbRWs9ARvlTaUBFOrvcqzCIwu14udPlhIuvMcTwpKkKJkgWFlUCkE15/xdyRThQkPIYQPI=


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > just trying to find a pic of me where i don't look like an idiot (not easy)
> ...


come on Red, now you are trying to make me look short


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

widsa said:


> Dont know if your aware, but you can get waterproof cases for your phone, and still use them through the case.


I flog one of the kids clip seal snack bags everytime I go out for my phone. I stick my phone in it and into my PFD...it gets a good dunking and so far so good. The bags aren't that sturdy but, providing there's nothing hard in the same pocket to hit against, they seem to last me on my trips.


----------

